# Umbau wegen grober Fehler



## sundri (5. Apr. 2012)

Hallo, bin neu in diesem Forum, habe die Suchfunktion aber schon gefunden. Das Kapitel Basiswissen hier finde ich super!
Ich habe bei meinem Teich so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. Hätte mir damals zuerst einen 'Internetanschluß und dann einen Teich zulegen sollen! Ich habe ein tiefes Loch mit Steilwand ausgehoben, anschließend eine Pflanzzone (die sich von selbst zur Tiefwasserzone hin geneigt hat), daran eine Sumpfzone, die die Hälfte des Teichs ausmacht. Alles zusammen 3 m lang und 2m breit. Da das Gelände zur Sumpfzone hin leicht abschüssig war/ist läuft das Wasser in diese Richtung, so dass auch wenn der Teich kompett voll Wasser ist, mann die Folie am Steilhang sieht. Habe später zwar etwas nachgebessert, indem ich die Folie unter der Sumpfzone etwas angehoben und Sand nachgedrückt habe, aber das Ergebnis ist nicht das Wahre. Die Folie hatte ich natürlich auch zu kurz abgeschnitten und später, als ich das Wort "Kapillarsperre" zum ersten Mal gehört habe, wieder angeklebt und etwas hochgestellt. Die Pflanzen um den Teich haben mich aber teilweise schon wieder ausgetrickst. Hufeisenförmig habe ich um den Tiewasserteil dann eine Art "schmaler Ufergraben (10 cm) angebaut (wieder Folie dran geklent) und die Ufernatte von Naturagart drüber/rein gelegt.

Kurz und gut: Ich will neue Folie,Vlies, etc. kaufen und von vorn beginnen. An 2 Seiten kann ich den Teich vergrößern, so dass er dann mit diesem Ufergraben, den ich gerne rundum hätte, wenn es platzmäßig klappt, ca 4 m auf 4 m und rund statt, statt wie jetzt oval, wäre.
Da ich beim Graben damals weder Folie noch Vlies oder Substrat eingerechnet hatte, muss ich in allen Zonen etwas tiefer Graben. Wenn sich der Ufergraben realisieren lässt, möchte ich die Sumpfzone aus dem Teich raus haben.
Mein Hauptproblem ist die Frage: zuerst alles zuschütten? Aber dann ist die Erde ja auch nicht verdichtet??  Oder die zu tiefen Stellen (Uferränder und der innere Wall, den ich niedriger gemacht habe, wie den äußeren irgendwie hochziehen. Ich habe hier einiges über Kantsteine und Zement gelesen, habe allerdings noch nie Zement angerührt. Kann ich das nach eurer Anleitung hinbekommen oder brauche ich dafür einen Fachmann.

Fotos stelle ich noch ein!

liebe Grüße von Sundri


----------



## Kolja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,

herzlich Willkommen.

Oh so viele Fehler , aber dann doch auch schon viel gelesen. 

Nachdem du die Fotos eingestellt hast, kann man das alles besser beurteilen.

Zuschütten würde ich nichts, gerade wo du ihn größer machen möchtest. Einen Uferwall mit Steinen und Zement zu erhöhen ist keine Geheimwissenschaft, macht Spaß und du kannst es bestimmt.

Viel Spaß bei der neuen Planung.


----------



## sundri (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Kolja, gerade ist die Teichbau-Mappe eingetroffen. Fotos kann ich erst morgen machen.

Gruss Sundri


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri :Willkommen2

mein Teich ist schon 15 Jahre alt, und ich entdecke immer noch irgendwo Fehler, oder versuche neue Ideen umzusetzen . Hier werden sich sicher bald noch mehr Teichverrückte auf Dein Projekt stürzen, wenn erst einmal Bilder da sind


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,
schau Dir mal meinen Teichumbau an, vielleicht kannst Du Dir da ein paar Tips holen,
ich habe meinen letztes Jahr umgebaut und habe auf 3 Seiten einen Ufergraben.

Klick einfach in meine Signatur bei Teichumbau 2011.

LG Markus


----------



## sundri (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Moderlieschenking, so wie auf dem zweiten Foto habe ich eine Seite geplant- mit diesen schmalen Steinen vor dem Zaun. Allerdings ist der Zaun mobil, weil es die Einzäunung einer Wasserschildkröte ist. Wenn ich das Plastikbecken versetze habe ich natürlich mehr Platz. Aber irgendwo muss die Schildi wieder hin und sie braucht ein separates Becken weil sie ein Seerosenkiller ist und alle Uferevegetation plattwalzt. Das Plastikbecken ist allerdings auch hässlich. Ich hatte schon mal daran gedacht, einen Mini-Schildi-Teich mit dem großen zu verbinden, aber sie darf nicht in den großen reinkommen.
Ich schau mir das morgen noch mal an.

lG Sundri


----------



## Joerg (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,
herzlich Willkommen.

Die Teichbaufehler haben die meisten beim ersten Anlauf gemacht. 

Schildi kann schon mal Schaden anrichten. Sie in einen separaten Bereich zu platzieren mag schon Sinn machen.


----------



## sundri (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Jürg, du schreibst:" Schildi kann schon mal Schaden anrichten". Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Schildi, sie heißt übrigens Danny, nach irgendeinem Sänger in den meine Nichten im Teenageralter verliebt waren, wie auch immer...jedenfalls hat er meinen damals neuangelegten Naturteich völlig zerstört!! Deshalb habe ich ihn ausquartiert nachdem mir eine Kollegin diesen Fertigteich geschenkt hatte. Danny ist mittlerweile zwischen 15 und 20 Jahre alt, zahm und gehört zur Famielie. Goldfische wollte ich ursprünglich nicht in einem Naturteich haben...aber meine Mutter ist 80 Jahre alt und hat mich genervt...deshalb habe ich mich auf die Goldfische eingelassen...jetzt ist meine Mutter glücklich! Die Schildi liebt sie na´türlich auch, sie gehört zur Familie wie der Hund. Momentan krabbelt sie tagsüber in der Wohnung meiner Mutter rum bis wärmer wird. Meine Mutter hat immer Angst, dass der Danny friert. Sie kapiert nicht, dass er ein Kaltblüter ist, deshalb kommt er erst Ende Mai in sein Außenbecken, obwohl er vor Jahren, als es plötzlich kalt wurde sich im großen Teich vergraben hatte. Ich habe ihn nicht mehr gefunden und abgewartet was passiert. Es war eine Zitterpartzie...im Frühjahr ist er dann herausgekrabbelt, sichtlich schwach und langsam. Ich habe ihn eingefangen unde in den separaten Teich gesetzt und gefüttert. Danach war er wieder fit.


----------



## Joerg (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,
das darf man Danny nicht übel nehmen. Die sieht grün und isst es einfach. 
Falls ihr einen bewachsenen Naturteich "mit oberirdischen Pflanzen" haben wollt, solltet ihr nur Grenzen ziehen.

Goldfische sind auch nicht einfach zu halten. Die vermehren sich so gerne und wollen dann auch alles fressen, wenn sie Hunger haben.


----------



## sundri (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

So hat mein Teich vor 2 Jahren noch ausgesehen: An der Nordseite geht es steil runter-tiefes Wasser. Den Mini-Ufergraben hab ich später drangebastelt.

In der Mitte ist der Teich ca 50 cm tief mit __ Schilf und im Süden ist flaches Wasser.


----------



## Kolja (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,

das sieht wunderschön eingewachsen aus.  Und das möchtest Du komplett neu machen?
Die von dir geschilderten Probleme kann ich leider nicht auf den Fotos entdecken.


----------



## sundri (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Andrea, optisch habe ich das so etwa hingekriegt, wie ich es wollte, aber nix befestigt. Ich mach nachher aktuelle Problembilder. Im Moment sieht man es besser, weil noch nicht so viele Pflanzen da sind. 1. Unter den Trittsteinen, wo die Schildkröte draufsitzt, befindet sich Komposterde, weil ich nix anderes hatte- diese Steine rutschen mittlerweile in Richtung Teich. 2. Die Ufermatte lässt sich schwer richtig hochstellen, sie müsste breiter sein und ist so dick. Die Kapillarsperre funkktioniert nicht richtig, 3. Wo der große "Dödel" sitzt ist der Tiefwasserbereich, dort ist das Gelände etwas höher wie entgegengesetz, wo der Teich eine Sumpfzone hat, die nicht abgegrenzt ist-ständiger Nährstoffeintrag! Unterhalb des Dödels ist der Wasserstand immer zu niedrig, weil es in Richtung Sumpfzone abhaut und diese flutet. Habe Unterhalob des Sumpfteils die Folie angehoben...und Komposterde drunter geschaufelt- ist schon wieder alles abgesackt! 4. Man sieht unterhalb des Dödels die schwarze Folie, wenn ich nicht ständig Wasser nachfülle. Die Ufermatte war mir aufgeschwommen, also habe ich sie höhergezogen. Sie liegt in einer Pflanzrinne und auf dem Ufer, diese Rinne ist kein richtiger Ufergraben, weil der innere Wall unterhalb des Wasserspieghels liegt-wieder Nährstoffeintrag. Ich überlege, ob ich an der Stelle Taschenmatten reinhänge oder in dieser Rinne irgendwie Zement oder sonstwas reinkippe und einen festen Uferwall mache, am liebsten mit Ufergraben, was aber eng wird., ca 50 cm für alles.

lG Sundri


----------



## Kolja (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,

dann bin ich gespannt auf die Bilder.

Eine Bitte : Kannst du bei deinem nächsten Beitrag ein paar Absätze einfügen? So ist es schlecht lesbar.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Du sag mal, was ist das für eine Pflanze? 

 

Ansonsten finde ich den Teich wunderschön natürlich und idyllisch ... mir würde das Herz bluten dieses schöne Stück Natur einzustampfen und von vorne anzufangen.
Haste nicht noch Platz für einen 2. Teich?!

Mandy

PS: Upps ... wo ist denn der Beitrag mit den vielen Bildern hin????


----------



## sundri (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo,

ich muss auf alle Fälle nachbessern. 

Es regnet etwas- kann im Moment keine Fotos machen.

Ich dachte, wenn ich alles vorsichtig raushole, die Fische ins Schildibecken setze, kann ich:

1. An der Seite, wo man das Auslaufrohr vom Filter sieht, einen separaten Sumpfgraben machen.

2. Die PVC-Folie gegen EPDM austauschen.

3. Die Uferränder ringsum erhöhen und befestigen, weil ja auch die Gartenerde reinfällt.

4. Den Tiefwasserteil etwas vergrößern (Goldies hatte ich im Naturteich nicht geplant).

Den 50 cm Teil nach vorne, wo jetzt Sumpf/Flachwasser ist. Dann hätte ich wieder mehr Wasserfläche. 

Der Teich ist durch die Vegetation kleiner geworden. Das leere Loch erschien mir anfangs riesig!

Wenn ich den Flachwasserteil an der Stelle lassen will, muss ich wieder unter der Folie auffüllen, aber nicht mehr mit Komposterde. Außerdem müsste ich es durch einen Wall irgendwie vom Teich abtrennen. Vieleicht könnte ich die Folie (wenn ich sie nicht tausche) soweit zurückschlagen um arbeiten zu können. Die Vegetation muss in diesem Fall aber auch raus.

Ich frage mich halt ob reparieren noch Sinn macht? Ich muss die angeklebte Folie erneut ankleben und habe Angst, dass das alles nicht so dicht ist.

Zur Tiefe: Habe bei den üblichen Angaben Vlies und co nicht bedacht. Möchte deshalb auch ein paar Zentimeter tiefer gehen.

lG Sundri

PS: diese Pflanze heißt auf Mauritius "Brédes Songes", wächst an Bachrändern und ist ein intensiv schmeckendes Wildgemüse. Im Winterquartier kümmert sie total und muss im Teich immer wieder neu beginnen-so wird das mit dem Gericht für 2 Personen nix!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,

Dein Teich gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, und so einen Teich komplett neu zu gestalten,
fällt einem manchmal nicht leicht.
Auch ich hatte letztes Jahr diesen Schritt gewagt, da auch ich manche Bereiche nicht
ideal gelöst hatte.
Ich wollte einfach mehr Flachbereiche haben und auch meine Tiefenzone war mir zu wenig
tief.
Aber ich muss sagen, der Umbau hat sich gelohnt und ich bin mit dem jetzigen Ergebnis
sehr zufrieden.
So wie ich das bei Dir sehe soll das ein Naturteich, bzw. naturnaher Teich mit mäßigem
Fischbesatz werden.
m.M.n. sind aber Goldies nicht der ideale Fischbesatz, ich kann Dir __ Moderlieschen 
empfehlen. Diese Fische lassen den Laich von Molchen und Fröschen und auch __ Libellen in Ruhe und somit kannst Du mehreren Tierarten im Teich eine Nachwuchsmöglichkeit geben.

Deine Fehler hast Du ja schon angesprochen. Versuche beim Neubau auf alle Fälle, dass
Die Flachzonen leicht nach aussen hängen, damit ein abrutschen des Substrates 
verhindert wird. Den angestrebten Ufergraben von Dir kann ich nur empfehlen, mache ihn
großzügig genug, und lasse auch ein paar freie Stellen im Ufergraben als Miniteich,
darin laichen vor allem die Grasfrösche mit Vorliebe.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Danke Sundri 

Mandy


----------



## sundri (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt werdet ihr schockiert sein!
Die Fotos auf Seite 1 sind mindestens 2 Jahre alt.

Aktuelles Provisorium: Obwohl es viel geregnet hat und der umliegende Boden nass ist, verliert der Teich ständig Wasser. Ich glaube nicht nur wegen Docheffekt.

Ich denke, dass die Folie kaputt ist, die Schildi hatte sich einen Winter sogar eingegraben.

Die Gitter stellt meine Mutter wegen der Katzen rein. Ich möchte die Sumpfzone vom Teich trennen und einen Ufergraben mit hohen Pflanzen machen, wo ich dezenter einen Katzenschutz verstecken kann.

Wer jetzt sagt, das braucht man nicht- ich kann mit dieser 80jährigen n i c h t diskutieren!

Sie verteidigt ihre geliebten Goldies und wird immer wieder Gitter reinstellen, wenn ich das Problem nicht anders löse. In ferner Zukunft (ihr wisst schon!) werde ich die Goldies wieder abschaffen, da sie nicht in einen Naturteich gehören und ich einmal im Jahr für Wochen im Indischen Ozean bin.

Im Moment will ich meiner Mutter die Freude am Füttern lassen. Einen größeren Filter habe ich schon besorgt.

Gruss Sundri

PS: wieso erscheinen die Fotos immer am Ende? Wie bekomme ich sie an die Stelle an der ich sie haben will??


----------



## Kolja (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Sundri,

oh, die aktuellen Fotos sehen wirklich aus, wie von einem anderen Teich.

Mach doch mal eine Skizze, wie du dir deinen Umbau vorstellst. Ich bringe Fotos und Text nicht übereinander.

Fotos einfügen:
Du lädst die Fotos hoch, wie du es bereits gemacht hast. Dann gehst du noch mal auf den Bilder-einfügen-Button, dort sind alle gerade hochgeladenen Fotos aufgelistet. Davon kannst du das Gewünschte im Text einfügen.


----------



## sundri (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Andrea,

hier eine (Kinder)Zeichnung, da ich mit Zeichenprogrammen nicht umgehen kann:

    


Die Nordseite mit der Figur:

 

Schildi-Becken ist häßlich! Ufermatte rein oder Folienteich mit Verbundmatte, damit Krallensicher??

 

Gruß Christine


----------



## sundri (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass meine Vorstellungen so rüber kommen. Ich möchte die Sumpfplanzen aus dem Teich rausnehmen und den Teich um einen Sumpfgraben erweitern. So wird nicht der eigentliche Teich, sondern die Gesamtanlage größer.

Der Teichrand muss rundrum erhöht werden, aber wie? Zement,Mörtel, Rasenkantsteine??
Ich will keinen gepflasterten Rundumweg, aber irgendwie muss ich ja auch an den Teich kommen. Mir schwebt ein teilweise begehbares Ufer vor, aber auch wieder Wildnis, wie ich es von Anfang an hatte.

Ich habe ungefähr dieses Bild vor Augen:

      



lG Christine


----------



## Kolja (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*

Hallo Christine,

unterfüttern mit Kompost oder Muttererde funktioniert nie, da es immer wieder zusammensackt.
Möglich ist gewachsener oder gestampfter Rohboden (ohne Humusanteil) oder eben Mörtel und/oder Steine. Ich habe z.B. meinen Uferwall mit Betonplaster und Mörtel befestigt.



> Ich will keinen gepflasterten Rundumweg


. 
Den brauchst du auch nicht anzulegen, es geht auch mit wesentlich kleineren Steinen, zwischen die die Folie geklemmt wird. Wenn du auch von außen planzt, sind die hinterher nicht mehr zu sehen.

Was du jetzt vorhast ist ja ein kompletter Neubau. Da würde ich auch noch mal bei den Fachbeiträgen nachlesen. Da steht einiges zum Profil und auch der Randgestaltung.

Nach Erfahrungen mit meinem Teich, würde ich einen Ufergraben nur so breit machen (~50 cm), dass man noch überall dran kommt, ohne reinzusteigen. Der linke Teil scheint mir sehr breit zu sein. Da würde ich entweder den Uferwall so breit machen, dass man drauf laufen kann oder einen Trittstein mittig im Graben einbauen. 


Hast du denn Möglichkeiten die Fische und die Pflanzen zwischenzulagern? Und das Gitter soll rundherum im Ufergraben stehen? Guckt deine Mutter immer von der Steilhangseite nach den Fischen? 
Wenn du deine Fragen vorab geklärt hast und die Folie rausgenommen hast, wird bestimmt noch vieles klarer, was die Höhen und Möglichkeiten der einzelnen Zonen angeht.

Hier haben einige __ Schildkröten. Gefunden habe ich auf die Schnelle das.

Viel Spaß beim Planen
Das bekommst du genau so schön und wild wieder hin, wie es war.


----------



## sundri (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau wegen grober Fehler*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hast du denn Möglichkeiten die Fische und die Pflanzen zwischenzulagern?



Im Schildibecken.



Kolja schrieb:


> Und das Gitter soll rundherum im Ufergraben stehen?



Vieleicht ist das dann nicht mehr nötig. Oder ich bau stellenweise was anderes ein. Wasserminen??



Kolja schrieb:


> Guckt deine Mutter immer von der Steilhangseite nach den Fischen?



Da sieht sie sie am besten und kann sie zählen.

lG Sundri


----------

